# Spring Chironomidae



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Some days you just hit it right. Bugs were so thick it was hard to breath and the buzz was very loud. 
High altitude Southern Utah lake. 
I was going to get in my tube but as I got there, their were so many fish working close to shore I never got in my tube. Dry dropper was the ticket with most fish on the dropper but enough on top to keep it very interesting. 21" cutty on a dry aint bad.
Buzzers, Zebras and cluster flies.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

That first fish is a fatty!


----------

